# Essential Mazzer SJ Mods



## colm1989 (Nov 17, 2014)

Just picked up a new SJ for home use and need some advice.

Apart from using it without the hopper and single dosing, what are the essential modifications to reduce retention and make living with it as a home use grinder easier?

Thanks in advance


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Clean sweep. Attaching something like cardboard or mylar film to the bottom vanes to help them sweep every last grain out of the doser.

Removing the grid from the exit chute.

Adding a cone (such as a cocktail shaker lid or whippy cream lid) to the top of the doser vanes to stop grinds getting stuck on the top.

Making a guide chute to help the grinds fall straight down out of the doser. Known as Schechtermatic or Schnozzola by the guys who did it over on home barista I believe.


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

I've done these mods to my SJ and Major all work a treat:

Schectermatic http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/how-to-tame-messy-mazzer-doser-t6499.html I printed mine out on paper then laminated it, seems to work well. Then the Mouse mod http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?16411-Mazzer-Mod I used one of these 250ml cocktail shakers http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331092981200? The top of the cocktail shaker is great for weighing beans into then I use it to stop pop-corning when grinding. I also use a lens hood for a hopper (credit to CoffeeChap who I believe came up with the idea originally). I got this one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271395562751?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT A lid from a tin of Nescafe Gold Blend Barista Style (a friend lets me have his empty -Ahem!) is a great fit for the top of the lens hood and black to match. I also did the clean sweep mod (sure you will find this if you search on forum). Mine was an automatic model so I removed the micro switch in the hopper and disabled the lower switch.

I use a pastry brush to give it a quick brush round every dose and a quick bash with the lens hopper lid to collapse the lens hood clears the shoot and makes it almost zero retention.

Mods could this be moved to the Mazzer forum as it seems frequently asked and might make finding it easier?

Russ


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

I've done the same mods as Russ (and most I guess!) and get about 0.04g retention so not too shabby!

use a bent tooth brush rather than pastry brush for a quick sweep roibd but so much easier than without the mouse mod. Even the missus commented on how quick it is to make coffee now!


----------



## delpiero10 (Sep 3, 2016)

hello my friend I tried to get out the black auto stop switch from the doser and I don't know how I can do.can u help me.thanks


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

there are lots of guides re this in the mazzer section within the grinder section in the forum have a look at this post http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?31688-Black-box-at-top-of-Mazzer-Super-Jolly-chute


----------

